# Abba Producing New Music Again After 35 Years



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

'It feels good:' Abba says it's recorded 1st new material in 35 years | CBC News

*'It feels good:' Abba announces 1st new material in 35 years*
*Reunited Swedish pop supergroup has recorded 2 new songs prepping for hologram performances*
The Associated Press · Posted: Apr 27, 2018 9:04 AM ET | Last Updated: 9 hours ago
















Abba, seen celebrating winning the 1974 Eurovision Song Contest, have recorded new material for the first time in 35 years. The Swedish pop quartet — from left, Benny Andersson, Anni-Frid Lyngstad, Agnetha Faltskog and Bjorn Ulvaeus — is planning a virtual tour in 2019. (Robert Dear/Associated Press)
107 comments
Mamma Mia! The members of Abba say they have recorded new material for the first time in 35 years.

The Swedish pop supergroup says it has recorded two new songs, including one entitled _I Still Have Faith in You._

The news was announced Friday in an Instagram statement from Benny Andersson, Bjorn Ulvaeus, Anni-Frid Lyngstad and Agnetha Faltskog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

My sis-in-law will be pleased.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

say what you will, they wrote some amazing stuff that has stood the testicles of time


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Do they still have voice or they used magic electronic voice enhancers ? 8-/


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

some pretty good covers out there too


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Do they still have voice or they used magic electronic voice enhancers ? 8-/


Good question. Those two gals could sing, no doubt about it. Age catches up on all of us. Agnetha is the youngest at 68 and Anni is 72.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz..............


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lemmy liked them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Abba, father, help us.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

FUCK NO. Stay retired. Seriously.

(Dancing Queen was the song they played EVERY FOOKIN DAY before the bell/announcements in HS; pure torture)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> FUCK NO. Stay retired. Seriously.
> (Dancing Queen was the song they played EVERY FOOKIN DAY before the bell/announcements in HS; pure torture)


Certain types of abuse are outside the Limitations Act so you could probably still sue the School Board, the Province of Ontario and Her Majesty the Queen et al.

Might be worth a few $mil ... lol


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

As a fan of The Plasmatics, Dayglo Abortions, DOA, Motorhead, Venom, Pantera, UK Subs, classic 1980s Slayer, Bad Brains, Black Flag, Danzig and Samhain, The Misfits of 1977-1983, GG Allin, Exodus, The Exploited, Gwar, The Cro-Mags, DRI, Forgotten Rebels, Testament, The Circle Jerks, FEAR, Body Count, and the intense Sepultura albums that came before Crap A.D., as well as many dozens of other violent/dangerous, hurtful and offensive and hateful angry bands... I would like to shamelessly state one thing... ABBA are absolute geniuses and I rate them very highly!

My favorite ABBA album is probably The Visitors.

Not a fan of silly holograms though. I hope that trend fades away soon.

Long live ABBA!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

I took my sis-in-law to Abbamania who played in our town a few years back.
Very good.
Even watched Mamma Mia a few times.
It's weird watching Pierce Brosnan singing. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Certain types of abuse are outside the Limitations Act so you could probably still sue the School Board, the Province of Ontario and Her Majesty the Queen et al.
> 
> Might be worth a few $mil ... lol


At the very least, he should expect an apology from Trudough.


----------

